
Announcing Windows 10 - williamjackson
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2014/09/30/announcing-windows-10/
======
ewest
>Error establishing a database connection

This works...

[http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/sep14/09-30fu...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/sep14/09-30futureofwindowspr.aspx)

------
lutusp
Quote: "Windows 10 represents the first step of a whole new generation of
Windows."

You know, this is almost exactly how every version of Windows has been
described, from the beginning to the present. I would have much preferred to
hear something original: "The new windows is so much better _in fact_ that
there's no longer any reason to buy anti-virus and anti-malware software to
deal with its defects."

~~~
lucid00
"The new windows is so much better in fact that there's no longer any reason
to buy anti-virus and anti-malware software to deal with its defects."

That's Windows 8.

~~~
lutusp
I hope you mean this ironically or sarcastically. Windows 8 is just as
vulnerable as any other Windows version.

------
lelf
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140930180146/http://blogs.wind...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140930180146/http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2014/09/30/announcing-
windows-10/)

------
ASneakyFox
Why can't they just release a patch for Windows 8? Does a new start menu
really warrant all this?

------
praeivis
as now I am getting:

>The service is unavailable.

or

>Error establishing a database connection

I hope Microsoft servers run not on Windows 10 :-X

------
anonbanker
Looking at the features, all I can think was, "Don't I already have all of
this in KDE?"

~~~
Sonicmouse
If that's actually the case, then use KDE.

What does your comment contribute? It's about as useful as the apple/Samsung
"my wiener was longer first!" Argument.

Who cares.

~~~
anonbanker
To be fair, I said the same thing about windows 7. You should try KDE
sometime. You'll get to experience all the features windows will be offering
in 2017.

